# MSNBC Arizona immigration law poll



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://world-news.newsvine.com/_questio ... mmigration

If you don't get anything else done today go enter your vote in this poll. It currently stands at 95 + percent support Arizona. Also, did you hear that every state in the nation has sent contributions to Arizona to fight the Obama law suite against them? Even Puerto Rico is sending contributions. It's time to send the power crazed little dictator a message.
Between the bail outs, the immigration, the back door attacks on the second amendment, and Kagan I hope our fellow Americans who are liberal now understand that it's time to put partisanship aside and step on this dictator. If we don't our children and grandchildren will never know the freedom or standard of living we enjoy today. This is not an exaggeration and should be taken seriously.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This still pi$$ me off that they are suing AZ. They are trampling on states rights. Now if they want to form a board to see if AZ is not infringing on civil liberties, over stepping state authority, or doing anything unconstitutional.....fine. But to waste $$ in a law suit is insane.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

many people understand, no Prez has ever sued a state over their rights for border protection and of course the Kenyan is filing suite over off shore drilling...some organizer, some bipartisan President, we have been duped by the Kenyan, anti-American, Muslim lover and everyone finally see him for the bastard he really is.......he is a despicable piece of garbage and is a real threat to the country.......even NASA ( NOT ABOUT SPACE ANYMORE) has turned into a Muslim, a$$ kissing organization, put away the space shuttles and give more money to the Palestinians.....just unbelievable, time to run his supporters off in November! :******:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

2,760,000 votes for it and 117,000 against it, I believe the people are getting tired of this illegal immigration, why can't our political leaders get it ,,,, :eyeroll: ,,,,


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

..becasue they're not _our_ political leaders anymore :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> why can't our political leaders get it ,,,,


Oh, they get it, but our bottom feeder politicians don't want to govern, they want to rule.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Csquared said:


> ..becasue they're not _our_ political leaders anymore :eyeroll:


X RING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

